# Faking seizures. Funny



## imurphy (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m64cy1MMPg&feature=player_embedded

but it would be even funnier if I had not seen or heard this exact. same. conversation a thousand times


----------



## spinnakr (Nov 29, 2009)

I hear that smelling salts are a really good way to treat those kinds of seizures, especially when accompanied by Jailitis and/or Cell fever.


----------



## kittaypie (Nov 30, 2009)

"that was not a seizure, that was a dance move!"


----------



## flhtci01 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Recent "seizure" event*

Another crew recently had a call to a traffic stop.  Seems the car had drugs in it and on discovery, the driver "seized". :wacko: The driver failed a hand drop test and was transported to the local ER for further eval.  My suggestion was next time to verbalize that diazepam was going to be "Administered RECTALLY" and see what response would result. :lol:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 30, 2009)

*It's an art.*

I hate it when they try to hit you as they "wake up".:glare:


----------



## thatJeffguy (Nov 30, 2009)

"Aren't you going to give me any Xanax?"

*aha*


"seizure pains"

*aha*


Ah, hilarious.



"I am allergic to non-narcotics" <---  FTW


----------



## Micro_87 (Nov 30, 2009)

did anyone else notice that they weren't in a hospital, but rather a convenient store?


----------



## spinnakr (Nov 30, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> did anyone else notice that they weren't in a hospital, but rather a convenient store?



Yea, I got a kick outta that one too haha


----------



## paramedichopeful (Nov 30, 2009)

I always thought it was hilarious to mess with people who were faking a seizure. Not like really mess with them, but like when you ask them to hold out a wrist to get a pulse or pulse-ox and they hold that hand still while you are doing your thing but the rest of their body is violently shaking. Heck, I even saw this one guy smile when they did that to him. Or the cops show up to an MVA nad all of a sudden they flip out and suddenly get fakeass disease- nausea, dizziness, chest pain, the usual faker crap. Some people are just plain ol' drama queens. Or they mispronounce the name of a disease they claim to have and then demand attention. Oh gosh, what would we ever do without the daily humor of EMS?


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 1, 2009)

Had a faker in the hospital while on rotations but she was not going to give up on the act even after failing the arm drop test she wantd to play.  Even a foley cath wouldnt get her to break.  But then the doctor declaring VERY loudly that the brand new student nurse was going to put in an NG tube and he REALLY hoped she wouldnt screw up brought the patient to her senses.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Dec 5, 2009)

i always find it funny when Pt's tell me they're on peanutbutter balls... im pretty sure they mean phenobarbitol... but it makes me laugh...


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 22, 2010)

I saw that the other day, and try as hard as I could not to laugh - I couldn't help it with the "dance move seizure".  

In all seriousness though - some seizures present bizarre and what you think may be faked actually isn't.  Treat 'em with dignity and respect always and you'll never go wrong.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 22, 2010)

One of my personal favorites is the frequent flier we have that told us she had "sickle cell nausea"  We didn't bother to tell her that it is actually anemia, and not nausea, and once we got to the ER the nurses promptly told her that given the fact that she was caucasian, it was pretty unlikely she had sickle cell anything.


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 22, 2010)

I am curious though - with the growing prevalence of bi-racial children with varying looks (some look white, some look completely african american, some look mixed) - could it be likely that a "white" child that was bi-racial be experiencing a sickle cell crisis?  Something I think I'm going to be looking into !


----------

